# Black Desert Online problem downloading patch client



## PyperOFlynn (Mar 10, 2021)

I really hope you can provide me with an answer/solution to my problem. I use my computer for everything. mainly email, researching things, and gaming. My internet provider is Spectrum. I usually have no problems and very good speed (downloading and uploading) However, I play a game called Black Desert Online, and the ownership of that game just changed hands - which required me to download a new laucher and patch the game client. I was able to download the new launcher (no problem) after running the launcher, it starts to patch the client and abruptly stops right away with the message "can't download client patch" check your internet connection. I have done everything i can think of (flush my DNS, IP reset, Winsock Reset, delete cookies) but nothing works. I have put a ticket in with Pearl Abyss - but that was 2 wks ago and I have had no reply except that they rec'd my support ticket. I have played this game for years and hope to get this problem resolved especially since they are giving away great gifts right now. I have been trying to resolve this issue for 2 weeks. Do you have any idea of how I can get this resolved? I have 2 boxes on my desktop from Spectrum. A modem and a router. Someone suggested maybe I could somehow bypass and plug directely into my computer and then download - i'm only a little tech savvy and when it comes to routers/modems - i know literally nothing and am a little squeemish about touching them for fear of messing something up. I really hope you can help me figure this out as no one else seems to be able to.


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

My first question would be is this issue specific to the new BDO launcher or do you have any other problems with internet connectivity? If it is specific to BDO then the problem may well be their end not yours.

There was an issue a few years ago which sounds similar to this but may not be related. It seems that a good number of users has problems updating the launcher and they managed to resolve it by using a VPN, just for the launcher updates ... worked fine after that.

You can setup free trials with major VPN providers which may give you a chance to at least test it. Some options could be:

IPVanish - IPVanish VPN: Online Privacy Made Easy - Fastest, Most Reliable VPN 
NordVPN - Best VPN service. Online security starts with a click. | NordVPN

Have a look here
Top 10 Best Free VPN Trials for 2021 | Top10VPN.com

Setup a free account, download the software, connect to a server and off you go.


----------



## PyperOFlynn (Mar 10, 2021)

I want to thank you so much for your reply. No one has suggested that. I'll let you know if it works - ty for taking time to give a possible solution. I also have a question about VPN's as I've never used one. I wirelessly stream Amazon Prime, Netflix, and a few other channels on my TV - can I still do this with a VPN? Thank you =)


----------



## PyperOFlynn (Mar 10, 2021)

Tanis said:


> Hi and welcome to TSG.
> 
> My first question would be is this issue specific to the new BDO launcher or do you have any other problems with internet connectivity? If it is specific to BDO then the problem may well be their end not yours.
> 
> ...


Hi Shane,
I just wanted you to know that I did indeed sign up for a trial VPN, and I immediately tried to download the patch for my game - IT WORKED!! So after 2 wks of trying everything - your solution helped me - I cannot thank you enough. I've played that game in my evenings for years now - i would have felt sad if I had to give it up! TY TY TY!!!


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

No problem, glad it helped. Hopefully you shouldn't need to use the VPN all the time?

For completeness, there is no reason why you couldnt use Netflix and other streaming services while you have a VPN active, this can infact have some advantages.

Not so much of an issue now, but using Netflix as an example ... they did (and still do to a lesser extent I believe) have region locked content. i.e they would have content region locked for users in the USA which you would only see if you were connecting from a US IP address. By using a VPN you can connect to from anywhere in the world. So you would be able to access US content by connecting your VPN to a US server then running Netflix.


----------

